
Microsoft tip leads to child porn arrest in Pennsylvania - wfjackson
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28682686
======
daveslash
Here's the technology used, according to the article.
[http://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2012/03/19/microsof...](http://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2012/03/19/microsoft-photodna-technology-to-help-law-enforcement-fight-
child-pornography/)

Is this understanding correct: the only images they can find through this
method of automatic scanning are the ones that they already have on file?

Also seems like simple image manipulations (adjusting contract, flipping,
rotating, etc..) would thwart this technique.

